# l120 steering issue



## sbrdy77 (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a L120 John Deere that is really hard to steer. Is there a way to adjust it?


----------



## John Deere 110 (Oct 11, 2009)

There Should Be An Adjusting Nut Or Bolt On The Steering Gear That Has Both Drag Ling Connections Going To The Front Axle


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

no, i have never find a way-- i make certain that the slots that the steering ends ride in are very clean[ i use air gun nozzle] and then well greased with very light spray grease especially greas ethe pivot pins- it gets very light then , jd used very cheap steering method , cheap compared to my older jd with a real steering box


----------



## smavenator (Aug 12, 2012)

The only thing you can do is grease all front axle points and air tires to proper inflation. Make sure front wheels are aligned
properly, if you don't have adjustable drag links go to your dealer and pick one up to adjust toe in.


----------



## SteveInCT (Sep 3, 2012)

This may not be related as I don't know if the steering on you L120 is similar to the one on my LT133, but I had stiff steering in my LT133 and it turned out to be a boss that had snapped off the lower steering bushing. The bushing could turn with the steering axle and it would bind up - particularly at the extremes. 

It was a little tricky to spot at first, because I didn't know that the bearing had a boss on it to begin with (although the notch in the hole in the frame was kind of a give-away) and the bushing never really bound up hard when I was checking it out.

Good luck,

Steve


----------

